
Production-ready Docker images – Docker packaging guide for Python - amanzi
https://pythonspeed.com/docker/
======
amanzi
After reading this I found and fixed a bunch of silly mistakes in my own
Dockerfiles.

~~~
notkaiho
It's stuff like this that makes you realise just how much embedded
institutional knowledge there is in experienced container admins.

